# London Women's Clinic, anyone?



## moononthetides (Feb 20, 2013)

I have an initial consultation at the London Women's Clinic next week  

Any ideas on what to expect or anything I should take with me?


----------



## SingleMuslim (Feb 4, 2013)

I went to their open day and decided they were not for me; not the right ethos for me. I felt that those who led the day were in effect further down the chain, so to speak, compared to those at other clinics I have visited, where you got to meet the consultants themselves.

I have also heard quite a lot about them being very restrictive about who they will actually treat!


----------



## Sparkle82 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi this is my first time posting, but I wanted to share my experience of the LWC. 
I went for my initial consultation last year and found the staff warm and helpful. 
I was nervous as I'm single and didn't know the reaction I'd get. No need to worry though! Talked through options and then I went away and thought long and hard about my decision! Anyway long story short, 2 Diui later and I just got my BFP today!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sparkle congratulations x


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Woohoo congrats sparkle


----------



## moononthetides (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations sparkle 

I doubt I will actually use the LWC for treatment as it is quite a way from my house but I went to their open day so I got some money off my fertility tests so thought, why not!

I wonder why they are restrictive as to who they will treat? I can't think of any 'real' reasons I wouldn't be ...no criminal record, steady, well paid job and own home ... I am 33 so a little younger than some ladies who embark on this journey but I'll be 34 at the very youngest when I have my baby so hardly a spring chicken!


----------



## Kiwi_in_uk (May 25, 2009)

I would say go with an open mind, but as with any private Clinic remember their objective is to make money so get an opinion about your fertility from a neutral place if at all possible.

I was told I had a 1% chance of getting a live birth naturally but higher for treatment at the LWC. I actually had two babies naturally. Who knows whether I'm a statistically lucky or ?!


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

I had my first treatment there and would agree with Kiwi - get further advice about your options, albeit on FF, I think I was misguided. 

Lots of people have had good experience and successes but it wasn't for me xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

LWC good for the 'easy' and standard cases in my opinion
Less good for those with complex issues or for whom IUI/IVF doesn't work first/second time
Of course you never know which group you are going to fall into....definitely see more than just LWC before you make up your mind
I found their communication lacking and you mostly spoke to the nurses not consultants - but this was some years ago so may well have changed since
congratulations sparkle! wonderful news
Suitcase
x


----------



## moononthetides (Feb 20, 2013)

Fingers crossed I am a straightforward case!


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hello Moononthetides
I also went to LWC open day and it was a good presentation but when I had a consult there I just didn't really feel as comfortable, no particular reason. I see you are only 32 so a perfect candidate for egg share and therefore free IVF. May I humbly recommend the Lister. I have had treatment there and they are not the cheapest (if you are paying) but they are really fantastic. They also do open days  but are nowhere near as good at LWC at their marketing - but who cares it is the treatment that counts.
Good luck


----------

